# Neuer Focus Cayo Expert Rennrad Carbon-Rahmen 2007 Gr. 54 cm



## jamz83 (9. Juni 2008)

Verkaufe Rahmenset über Ebay ab 1 . Fotos und Details in der Auktion unter:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=170227329156


----------

